# Oscar



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

My third golden came into our lives a year ago in November. He is a rescue golden from Istanbul. I'm not sure what what his life was like in Turkey but he certainly came to us with a lot of fears and anxiety. He was petrified of sharp noises, fires, and could not climb stairs. Carrying him up to our bedroom at night to keep an eye on him was, well, interesting. 

The sweetness of his golden character was preserved, as well as his gentleness with children. A year later he is a happy, goofy, and peaceful dog with many of his fears gone. He loves living on our large farm. His day involves a significant amount digging, rolling, barking, and chasing birds as they fly overhead. He has brought tremendous joy into our lives.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

What a wonderful difference you have made in this boy's life!! I'm so happy for your family. He's beautiful!!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Thanks so much. Your pooch is gorgeous, as well.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to you and Oscar, he's beautiful.

Great to hear how well he's adjusted and how much he's enjoying life now.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Great story and welcome. Oscar sure is a handsome boy.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

He is, as my other two goldens were (Cirrus and Hudson), now king of the castle! We wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Thanks much. Ha! What a great photo. The big guy looks very concerned about what is about to happen next


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Here is a poem about Oscar published in the Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue magazine. Perhaps it will resonate with some forum users:

*Oscar* 

He comes from Turkey
The unlikeliest of things
A feral golden retriever
Picked up on the streets of Istanbul
And shipped to America
To find a home in the new world

He remains hopeful
For the touch of a human hand
And he will respond with unconditional love

He is home with us now
The first day he peed in the living room
And slurped down a cup of coffee
Awaiting consequences that did not come

When out walking 
He will suddenly become immovable
In spite of all entreaties
Perhaps this stubbornness insured his survival
You can see him go to another place
In his simple mind
But he does come back to us now
With less resistance

When I lie next to him
Rubbing various favorite spots
I tell him he is safe 
I tell him he will never be hit again
I tell him he is a good dog
That this is his home
I place my hand on his soft golden head
And hope he senses my unconditional love

He is an innocent
There are so many innocents to be rescued
Dogs, children, mothers, men
And it is often too late

But not for this one sweet, gentle dog
Who like all of us
Just needs a warm bed
Some simple food
And to be loved


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

He is so beautiful!!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

What a happy story. Bless you for giving him the love he deserves. Welcome to the forum and thanks for sharing Oscar's story.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The poem is beautiful. 

I was wondering if you had adopted him through a GR Rescue. 
There's another member here on the forum that has a boy from Turkey. 

Here is the thread-http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-youve-adopted-rescued/430457-treat-turkey-introducing-fitzpatrick.html

For some reason I can't get the direct link to the thread to post-sorry. 

This thread is in the section for Rescued/Adopted Goldens. Feel free to start a thread for Oscar there if you'd like. 

Golden Retriever - You've Adopted or Rescued - Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Oscar is gorgeous, what a lucky boy to have found his 'forever' home with you! Bless your heart for giving him a second chance, when we are willing to open our hearts and give them some time, 'magic' happens!!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

He is beautiful, and so is your poem and you  What a beautiful story!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

A very warm welcome to you and gorgeous Oscar!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

What a terrific forum to find. Thanks to all for the warm welcome(s)! Oscar was adopted from Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue in Hudson, Mass. They serve all of the New England states. I found them to be appropriately demanding in terms of adoption requirements, thorough, and very supportive. And do they love our goldens...


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Hello All,

This is a bit of a cross post but Oscar was adopted from Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue in Hudson, MA a year ago November. My introductory thread kind of covers the waterfront about him. Here is another picture of him though...


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Oscar is gorgeous.Thank you for rescuing a golden .I believe this handsome is from Turkey since we homed a couple from Turkey to US.Ygrr is a very good rescue and they did their best for rescuing turkish goldens .We are so happy he is one of the lucky one who will no have to live longer on dangerous turkish street and among cruel people. your family also deserves an Oscar ?


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

about 1 hour ago · #2
Oscar is gorgeous.Thank you for rescuing a golden .I believe this handsome is from Turkey since we homed a couple from Turkey to US.Ygrr is a very good rescue and they did their best for rescuing turkish goldens .We are so happy he is one of the lucky one who will no have to live longer on dangerous turkish street and among cruel people. your family also deserves an Oscar !!!Do you know his exact story or background


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Peri29 said:


> about 1 hour ago · #2
> Oscar is gorgeous.Thank you for rescuing a golden .I believe this handsome is from Turkey since we homed a couple from Turkey to US.Ygrr is a very good rescue and they did their best for rescuing turkish goldens .We are so happy he is one of the lucky one who will no have to live longer on dangerous turkish street and among cruel people. your family also deserves an Oscar !!!Do you know his exact story or background


Hi, I've moved this post response to the rescue thread. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Peri29 said:


> Oscar is gorgeous.Thank you for rescuing a golden .I believe this handsome is from Turkey since we homed a couple from Turkey to US.Ygrr is a very good rescue and they did their best for rescuing turkish goldens .We are so happy he is one of the lucky one who will no have to live longer on dangerous turkish street and among cruel people. your family also deserves an Oscar ?


Hi and thanks for the kind words. My first golden was from a breeder, the second a golden returned to a breeder after two years in someone's home, and Oscar the first full rescue. They were really sketchy on providing details at YGRR. I know he was at Yankee for a year in part because his write-up made him sound somewhat dangerous, but he has been anything but. We have two younger grandchildren who he has been extremely patient with from the time he walked through the door. So other than being picked up by a shelter in Istanbul we don't know much about his past.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*OscarsDad*, I am going to merge your two threads together into this section so all the info and replies are in the same thread.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Oscar is beautiful thanks for giving him and your other goldens a wonderful home


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Was Oscar his original name when you adopted him?So,you mean that he has been at YGRR since November 2015.If that is the case,I may know your Oscar Boy.I know most of them which flew to YGRR till end December 2015.Baci baci to Oscar.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

YES! That was and is his name. I hope he was fun to get to know. Would love to hear your memories of him  and how you are connected to YGRR.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

First of all we are thankful to you for adopting a rescued GR and the devotion you have shown.YGRR has strict guidelines and very high standards when homing a dog.They appearantly will also start rescuing GRs from slaughter houses in Far East
Those who are not familiar with slaughter house survivors you can visit their Insta page on https://www.instagram.com/slaughterhouse_survivors/ and also the beautiful GR ChiChi who was rescued from the Korean meat market on https://www.instagram.com/chichirescuedog/
Chichi unfortunately had to have all her 4 legs amputated due to the torture she went through at the meat market and now she is also a certified Therapy Dog in US.
Your determination once more proved to US how correct families YGRR find for abandoned dogs.I used to live till end Dec 2015 more in Istanbul than in Europe and now vice versa.I was one of the volunteer who used to rescue and home the turkish goldens to YGRR via an intermediary in MA.It's not like we do not rescue any longer dogs from Turkey but not like before.We are still full of goldens,cockers,setters ,small breeds ...in Istanbul because you do not find them.only in temporary shelters but on the street or in the forest they find you.I am sure Oscar has been through a lot like many of the rest in Turkey.Kindly send me more pictures of Oscar .I ll send you a private message separately now


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Peri29 said:


> First of all we are thankful to you for adopting a rescued GR and the devotion you have shown.YGRR has strict guidelines and very high standards when homing a dog.They appearantly will also start rescuing GRs from slaughter houses in Far East
> Those who are not familiar with slaughter house survivors you can visit their Insta page on https://www.instagram.com/slaughterhouse_survivors/ and also the beautiful GR ChiChi who was rescued from the Korean meat market on https://www.instagram.com/chichirescuedog/
> Chichi unfortunately had to have all her 4 legs amputated due to the torture she went through at the meat market and now she is also a certified Therapy Dog in US.
> Your determination once more proved to US how correct families YGRR find for abandoned dogs.I used to live till end Dec 2015 more in Istanbul than in Europe and now vice versa.I was one of the volunteer who used to rescue and home the turkish goldens to YGRR via an intermediary in MA.It's not like we do not rescue any longer dogs from Turkey but not like before.We are still full of goldens,cockers,setters ,small breeds ...in Istanbul because you do not find them.only in temporary shelters but on the street or in the forest they find you.I am sure Oscar has been through a lot like many of the rest in Turkey.Kindly send me more pictures of Oscar .I ll send you a private message separately now


Hi there, I'm uploading the pictures here. The first one on the left is the adoption photo of Oscar that was posted on the YGRR website.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Ok.I checked the last three very light coloured ones.It can be the 3rd one of another volunteer due to light pigmented nose.If I succeed ,I ll send jpgs .if not please spare me time so that I send you the images of the airport (30 december 2015).However,it's strange that he was on the waiting list at YGRR for a year till Nov 2016


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Flight 30.12.2015 arrived to Boston 31.12.2015
This golden was not rescued by me but another volunteer.I have only these 3 jpgs from the airport.I will also check the ones of the 1st one similar.I do not know if they also gave you his transportation crates.If they did can you please check if it is the same of the picture .I usually use Gulliver IATA but that time the crates were provided by other volunteer and were different brand.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Perhaps it was not a year.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

I ll check more images ones I am.on the pc at the weekend.How old is Oscar now


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

He was born on 9/3/13. Thanks for checking! Oh, and we were not given a crate.


----------

